

Nokia files another lawsuit against Apple - anderzole
http://www.nokia.com/press/press-releases/showpressrelease?newsid=1413195

======
viraptor
It seems didn't want people to read, or understand the "FORWARD-LOOKING
STATEMENTS" part... Putting everything in one big block of text helped a lot,
I guess.

As much as I like Nokia's products, I'm usually disappointed in how they
communicate (or frequently don't) with customers.

------
lutorm
Dead.

~~~
bshep
LOL even <http://www.nokia.com/> is dead... wonder what happened?

EDIT: Seems they are in the process of fixing it... still kinda slow...

